# New 'double RED'



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 8, 2008)

There's always room for 1 more Rose of Sharon..







Not all of the blooms look the same.. just happen to like this color combo.

NERD


----------



## Isa (Jul 8, 2008)

Terry

Your pics are always so beautiful. 

I really like the different colors of this one


----------



## terryo (Jul 8, 2008)

I am sooooo jealous! I don't think I have ever seen a "double" R of S in my roaming's in NY. Mine is starting to bloom, and I have been looking all over my neighborhood, and haven't seen any doubles. I have to go to the Home Depot or Lowes to see if they have any. I want one for my new outdoor pen for Pio. (I'm in the process of planting it for next Spring.)
It is so beautiful, Terry.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2008)

Always a joy to click on one of your threads and see such lovely blooms.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the dusky color of this one with that tinge of white. Lovely as usually Terry.


----------

